# Tiger Stripe Flame Box Elder RM Bowl



## W.Y. (Nov 4, 2012)

OK, I'll just bore y'all with one more bowl before I make a bunch more and get ready for  some upcoming pre-Christmas craft sales. 



A member on my Woodworking Friends site showed a wood gloat  about some Tiger Stripe Flame Box Elder wood he had run across. I told him if he sent me a couple pieces I would make him a bowl  from one of the pieces and send it back to him no charge .
When the two pieces arriverd I started  a topic on my Ringmaster Lathe Turning  board showing pictures of the flat boards as seen when I opened his parcel. . That has now  run into 4 pages (55 messages so far )  of the step by step procedure  from flat board  to cutting rings  , to glue up to finishing etc.  . No time to get into that much detail here now  but     these are top  and bottom pictures of the 8" daiameter  one he received from me in his mail yesterday. He wanted to use a special finish on his so I sent it to him unfinished. He applied his finish and posted his pictures to my site later today. 
The black marks are worm holes that are common in that type of wood and I filled them all with epoxy.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Nov 4, 2012)

Awesome,thanks for sharing.


----------



## OOPS (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, what a beautiful bowl!  I bet you were really excited as you were putting those pieces together.  You said he wanted to finish the bowl himself.  Was it some type of unusual finish, or does he just prefer to do his own?  

Thanks for posting this beautiful piece of work.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 4, 2012)

> Was it some type of unusual finish, or does he just prefer to do his own?



Yes, unusual using blacklight and certain oils as described in his message with the pictures he sent back both of unfinished  bowl as received and finished.


----------



## crabcreekind (Nov 5, 2012)

wow one of the best pieces of wood I have seen!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 5, 2012)

Definitely a mind-blowing finish on a stunning piece of wood. Dare I call it a piece of wood??????? It is so beautiful.
Thanks for sharing it.
Bob.


----------



## pensbydesign (Nov 5, 2012)

love it great colors and lined up well


----------



## Rodnall (Nov 5, 2012)

You really earned your stripes on that one!


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 5, 2012)

Beautiful piece, William!!!


----------



## Dai Sensei (Nov 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 6, 2012)

Would like to have a load of that for sure.best curly and flame i have seen in awhile..


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 6, 2012)

Bloody enchanting!


----------



## raar25 (Nov 6, 2012)

Bill how come  I can never see your pictures?


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 6, 2012)

raar25 said:


> Bill how come  I can never see your pictures?



Don't know.
It is the first complaint I have heard from anyone  in many years  about not being able to see them so it is likely a setting on your computer.
Others  obviously see  them because they have commented on them.


----------

